# Quick Prop question...what does the flare-end do?



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It reduces the amount of exhaust gas that enters the prop blade area when reversing. The flare creates more backpressure in the hub, blocking more exhaust which is re-routed out the exhaust relief port above the water line, thus allowing better thrust in reverse.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

It apparently serves two purposes.

This is a patent description for a new design, but the background gives some good info on the flare's second purpose.

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/6267634/description.html


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I love forums......better than Google......thanks


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

